# Treiber Simatic PC USB Adapter



## mk123 (9 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
  ich habe Probleme auf meine SPS zu kommen.
  Meine Betriebssystem ist Windows7 64bit ,meine SPS- Software ist WINSPS-S7 V5.
  Außerdem habe ich einen Simatic S7 PC Adapter USB ,für den ich leider keinen S7-Treiber
  gefunden habe.
  Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


Gruß MK


----------



## MCerv (9 August 2011)

schon den hier probiert?
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=6ES7+972-0CB20-0XA0&func=cslib.cssearch&content=adsearch%2Fadsearch.aspx⟨=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=26&y=8


----------



## o.s.t. (9 August 2011)

Kurz:

Ab Step7 V5.5 sind die USB-MPI Treiber mit dabei, seit SP1 auch für x64. 
Kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob die einzeln auf der DVD drauf sind oder im System "einfach mit drin"

Bis und mit Step7 5.4 waren die Treiber separat zu installieren, auch downzuloaden bei Siemens - aber immer nur 32Bit tauglich.

Für Fremdsoftware (WinSPS), welche unter W7 x64 läuft, sehr ich somit ziemlich schwarz für x64 Treiber für den USB-MPI Adapter.

o.s.t.


----------



## mk123 (10 August 2011)

Hallo ,

danke für die Infos,

wahrscheinlich habe ich hier wirklich ein Problem.

Vielleicht sollte ich irgendwie mal Siemens kontaktieren.

Gruß mk123


----------



## Maker (14 März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
Sorry das ich das Thema nochmal aufmache, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Verbindung (Ohne VmWare) über den USB->MPI Adapter zu einer 300er CPU Herzustellen?
Hier meine installierten Softwaren:
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 / 64 Bit
Step 7 V5.5+SP4+HF8
- - - -
PC Adapter:
Simatic S7 PC Adapter USB
6ES7-972-0CB20-0XA0
V1.3
wenn ich den Adapter anstecke, passiert gar nichts.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Paul (14 März 2018)

Maker schrieb:


> .....eine Verbindung (Ohne VmWare) über den USB->MPI Adapter zu einer 300er CPU Herzustellen?


Normalerweise brauchst du dafür keine VM
Allerdings glaube ich die PC-Adapter hatten zuletzt V2.x
Geht der Adapter an einem anderen Laptop?
Hast Du außer Step7 V5.5 auch TIA installiert? 
Mir hat ein TIA Update mal den USB Adapter im Classic lahmgelegt.


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2018)

Ja. Das ist möglich.
Warum schreibst Du "_(Ohne VmWare)_"?

Ist der Adapter auch mit der MPI-Schnittstelle der CPU verbunden? Das braucht er zur Stromversorgung. Leuchten die LEDs am Adapter?
Handbuch PC Adapter USB

Ist der USB-Adapter als Onlinezugang eingestellt?
PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen > S7ONLINE (STEP 7) --> USB.S7USB.1

Ist der Treiber richtig installiert?
Installation der PC Adapter USB/USB Prommer Treiber mit STEP7 V5.5
Wie aktualisieren Sie für den PC-Adapter USB die Treibersoftware (Windows 64 Bit)?

Harald


----------



## Maker (15 März 2018)

Hallo Paul,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

1. Der Adapter geht bei meinen Kollegen leider auch nicht, die Software und Betriebssystem ist jeweils gleich.
2. ja die ist auch Installiert..

was hattest du dann damals gemacht, als das TIA Update deinen USB Adapter lahmgelegt hat?

Gruß Manuel


----------



## vollmi (15 März 2018)

Maker schrieb:


> wenn ich den Adapter anstecke, passiert gar nichts.
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen?



Definiere "passiert gar nichts" bitte genauer.
Erkennt Windows ein unbekanntes Gerät? oder wird der Adapter garnicht erkannt? Wenn letzteres. Ich hatte hier schon 5 Siemens Adapter, bei dreien von denen war der USB Port schlecht gelötet, bzw musste nachgelötet werden.

mfG René


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier schon 5 Siemens Adapter, bei dreien von denen war der USB Port schlecht gelötet, bzw musste nachgelötet werden.
> mfG René



Ja das Problem kenne ich auch. Habe mir aber nicht zugetraut da was nachlöten zu können. Da muß schon einer ein Lötkünstler sein.


----------



## Maker (15 März 2018)

Passiert gar nichts = Windows erkennt kein Gerät.

ich habe schon 3 Stück Probiert um einen defekt auszuschließen...


----------



## Maker (15 März 2018)

@ Harald, Ich habe die Einstellungen bzw. die Installationen von den Treibern geprüft, sollte eigentlich so stimmen.
anbei noch meine Einstellungen.

vielleicht, weiß ja noch jemand weiter...

Gruß Manuel


----------



## Howard (15 März 2018)

Moin,
du hast Haralds Frage aus #7 noch nicht beantwortet. Steckt dein Adapter auch auf z.B. einer CPU und leuchten die LEDs?


----------



## Maker (15 März 2018)

Ja der Adapter steckt auf der auf der CPU-MPI Schnittstelle, es leuchten aber keine LEDs...


----------



## Howard (15 März 2018)

wenn die Power-LED nicht leuchtet, hat er keine Spannungsversorgung - behaupte ich mal 
damit kann der PC ihn auch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Howard (15 März 2018)

Aus dem Handbuch:


Keine LED leuchtet • MPI-Kabel nicht gesteckt
 • Die erforderlichen 24 V sind bei der verwendeten MPI-Buchse nicht aufgelegt 
• Hardware-Fehler liegt vor • MPI-Kabel stecken 
• Verkabelung überprüfen 
• Customer Support informieren


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2018)

Howard schrieb:


> Aus dem Handbuch:
> 
> 
> Keine LED leuchtet• MPI-Kabel nicht gesteckt
> ...







oder falsches MPI-Kabel verwendet !


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2018)

Das mit dem Adapter mitgelieferte kurze MPI-Kabel darf auch nicht durch irgendein Kabel verlängert werden.

Finde erstmal 'raus warum die Power-LED nicht leuchtet bzw. sorge dafür daß sie leuchtet.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2018)

Meine Vermutung ist auch, dass hier ein falsches Kabel zur Verlängerung benutzt wird.


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das mit dem Adapter mitgelieferte kurze MPI-Kabel darf auch nicht durch irgendein Kabel verlängert werden.
> 
> Harald


 @Harald  Weist Du den Grund warum das so drin steht ? Hängt das mit der Stromversorgung zusammen, oder wegen irgendwelchen Störungen ?


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2018)

Rudi schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das mit dem Adapter mitgelieferte kurze MPI-Kabel darf auch nicht durch irgendein Kabel verlängert werden.
> ...


Den Grund kennt wohl nur Siemens. Siemens schreibt einfach vorsichtshalber "_Warnung! In die Verbindung zwischen Adapter und S7/M7/C7-System darf keine Leitungsverlängerung eingefügt werden._"

Ich vermute, es ist deswegen: Die MPI-Anschlußleitung ist am RS485-Bus eine Stichleitung ohne Abschlußwiderstand - anstecken einer längeren Leitung könnte den MPI- bzw- Profibus (kurzzeitig) stören.

Weitere Aspekte:
- ein Profibus-Kabel hat zu wenige Adern, die Spannungsversorgung fehlt
- ein 9-poliges 1:1 Kabel hat vielleicht zu viele Adern, eventuell darf Pin 9 nicht zur CPU verbunden werden?
- Es gibt kein fertig konfektioniertes Verlängerungskabel von Siemens?

Harald


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2018)

Das man das Teil über 24V der CPU betreiben muss ist mir sowieso schon immer gegen den Strich gegegangen. Das war eigentlich einer der Hauptgründe warum ich zu den deltalogic USB Programmiersteckern gewechselt bin. Die Netlink-Pro sind dann bald darauf gefolgt.

Das siemens Teil ist einfach grottig geplant. Und warum man da immer so ein Monströses Gehäuse drumrumbauen muss, weiss vermutlich auch nur Siemens.


----------



## Maker (16 März 2018)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich habe den Fehler gefunden...

Anscheinend Funktioniert dieser adapter nur mit der Externen Spannungsversorgung, an dieser war auch noch mein Netzteil defekt.

Neues Netzteil(24V)-> LED´s am Adapter leuchten-> Verbindung zur CPU funktioniert...
was auch noch zu sagen ist, sobald der PC/Laptop den USB Adapter erkennt, kann man dann auch in den PC/PG Einstellungen im Step7 PC-Adapter MPI/Profibus auswählen.

Die Ganzen Sachen, also Kabel Netzeil Adapter sind orginal von Siemens.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2018)

Kannst du da mal ein Photo von machen? Also von Adapter und Netzteil? Der originaladapter hat doch garkeinen Anschluss für ein Netzteil?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 März 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein Photo von machen? Also von Adapter und Netzteil? Der originaladapter hat doch garkeinen Anschluss für ein Netzteil?


Der Adapter selber nicht, aber wenn er das Netzteil, wie er schrieb, auch von Siemens gekauft hat ist da ein Kabel/Adapter bei an das man das Netzteil anschließen kann.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## PN/DP (16 März 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein Photo von machen? Also von Adapter und Netzteil? Der originaladapter hat doch garkeinen Anschluss für ein Netzteil?


Mich würde ebenfalls ein Foto von dem Netzteil (6ES7972-0CA00-0XA0) und dessen Anschluß an den Adapter interessieren.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, daß da wohl ein male+female Zwischenstecker mit Einspeisung der 24VDC zwischen den Adapter und das kurze MPI-Kabel eingefügt wird (das könnte man auch selber basteln).

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 März 2018)

Bin am Sonntag Abend wieder in der Pension, dann poste ich mal ein Foto.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Rudi (17 März 2018)

An welcher CPU 300 warst Du denn ? Evtl. ist an der CPU die Spannungsversorgung defekt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 März 2018)

So, hier mal ein Foto des Adapterkabels das beim Netzteil von Siemens dabei ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## PN/DP (18 März 2018)

Wird das Adapterkabel zwischen den Adapter und das kurze MPI-Kabel gesteckt oder ersetzt es das MPI-Kabel? (sind die Stecker female + male oder male + male?)

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 März 2018)

Das Kabel wird statt dem MPI-Kabel verwendet, es ist wie das MPI-Kabel männlich-männlich.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## vollmi (19 März 2018)

Interessantes Teil. Hab ich noch nie gesehen. Gibts da noch ne Siemens  Nummer dazu?


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 März 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Interessantes Teil. Hab ich noch nie gesehen. Gibts da noch ne Siemens  Nummer dazu?


Ja: 6ES7972-0CA00-0XA0
Gibt es allerdings nur noch als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Maker (19 März 2018)

Guten Morgen,

anbei nochmal Bilder zum Verständniss und es wurde die CPU 315 2 DP eingesetzt.


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2018)

Als die Verbindung anfangs nicht ging, hattest Du da das "normale" kurze MPI-Kabel zur CPU verwendet, welches dem MPI-Adapter beiliegt? Oder dieses Adapterkabel mit 24V-Einspeisung, welches dem 24V-Steckernetzteil beiliegt?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß wenn man das 24V-Adapterkabel benutzt daß man dann auch das 24V-Steckernetzteil verwenden muß. Weil die Leitung Pin 7 zwischen dem Stecker auf MPI-Adapter-Seite und dem Stecker auf CPU-Seite muß unterbrochen sein (oder es müssen Dioden drin sein), weil auf dem Pin 7 darf auf keinen Fall die 24VDC vom Steckernetzteil zur MPI- bzw. DP-Schnittstelle der CPU gelangen - das könnte die 24V-Versorgung der CPU-Schnittstelle zerstören.

Kannst Du evtl. nochmal mit dem "normalen" MPI-Kabel testen ob die Power-LED des MPI-Adapters dann leuchtet? Wenn nicht, dann ist wohl die MPI- oder die DP-Schnittstelle der CPU kaputt. Du könntest auch mal messen, ob aus der MPI-Schnittstelle und der DP-Schnittstelle der CPU jeweils an Pin 7 zu Pin 2 24VDC rauskommen.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (19 März 2018)

Wie stellt man eigentlich bei diesem 24V adapterkabel sicher das der Benutzer das nicht verkehrtherum einsteckt (24V zur CPU)? 

mfG René


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2018)

Gute Frage. Ich hätte den Adapter nicht so gebaut, sondern als Zwischensteck-Adapter mit Buchse und Stecker zwischen das MPI-Kabel und den USB-Adapter. Doch auch dann könnte ein unkonzentrierter Benutzer die 24V-Einspeisung auf die CPU stecken... ein Teufelskreis 

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 März 2018)

Da wird schon nichts passieren, das Teil kommt doch original von Siemens und die werden sicher auch Fehlbedienungen eingeplant haben.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Heinileini (19 März 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Da wird schon nichts passieren, das Teil kommt doch original von Siemens und die werden sicher auch Fehlbedienungen eingeplant haben.


Schliesslich lebt Siemens doch von seinen standardisierten Kabeln - besser gesagt, davon, dass jedes Kabel seinen eigenen Standard hat ;o)
Früher war es nie ein Problem, zwei Geräte per V.24 zu verbinden - es sei denn, eines oder beide der Geräte waren von Siemens.
Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, dass bei Siemens zu viele verschiedene Abteilungen geplant haben und die eine der anderen beweisen wollte, dass sie noch besser ungeahnte Möglichkeiten der SteckerBelegung ausschöpfen konnte.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------

